# X/Gnome not working after recent upgrades



## Eben Lowy (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay, not sure where to start. I had a stable gnome/X build for a while now and last week I upgraded a lot of packages. This appears to have broken everything. I've gone through UPDATING and done a lot of manual removals, forced upgrades for packages that have changed, but still things are pretty broken.

If I run startx or gdm, I get a black/blank screen (looks like it it producing output that my monitor can't handle). If I break out of the X (ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-C, I lose output to my console. To get it back, I have to manually set the output with vidcontrol, typing blind.)

Here's my Xorg.0.log (Ugh, too big. I'll attach it)


I'm kind of at my wit's end at this point. I've tried a lot of solutions that I dug up but nothing has worked so far. Any help would be great.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 30, 2014)

`X -configure` (which I understand isn't terribly useful anymore) fails with 'Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices'

drm gives a message for i915 EIR stuck.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2014)

-configure is known to be broken.  That is not the cause of your problems, though.

It is helpful if log files are easily accessible, like on www.pastebin.com.  One thing I noticed from yours is that you are still on 10.0.  I would recommend updating to 10.1.  For packages, the only thing I can suggest is wait until Wednesday, then update after the new set of packages is released.

I build from ports.  Yes, there is compilation time involved.  But I'm pretty sure the time not spent fighting with binary packages more than makes up for it.

In the meantime, I would temporarily disable gdm and any other login managers, enable vt(4) so your console still works after X exits, and then attempt to start X without any xorg.conf at all.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 30, 2014)

I will upgrade to 10.1 tomorrow. Thanks.

I could try to rebuild from ports as well. I'll just have to figure out where to start.

I had added the vt line to loader.conf but that didn't seem to help. I'll investigate that further.

I had disabled gdm on boot and tried X without but I suspect my xinitrc was still pointed at gnome.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 30, 2014)

Eben Lowy said:


> I could try to rebuild from ports as well. I'll just have to figure out where to start.


A good place to start is with the Handbook, or you can check out wblock@'s article here with easy to understand instructions. Both packages and ports are compatible so you should be able to switch over to using ports with no trouble at all should you choose.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2014)

vt(4) is in the GENERIC kernel as of 10.1, but wasn't around when 10.0 came out.  Another reason to upgrade.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 31, 2014)

protocelt said:


> A good place to start is with the Handbook, or you can check out wblock@'s article here with easy to understand instructions. Both packages and ports are compatible so you should be able to switch over to using ports with no trouble at all should you choose.


I used to use ports (and still do for some stuff) but switched to packages after several annoying port installs that just wouldn't work (Firefox).


wblock@ said:


> vt(4) is in the GENERIC kernel as of 10.1, but wasn't around when 10.0 came out.  Another reason to upgrade.


That would explain why it isn't working.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 31, 2014)

Partway through the upgrade to 10.1 and VT is working. So that's something.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, update finished. Pkg upgrade is completed. Still black screen when I run GDM (mouse cursor). VT works, so I can break without having to manually vidcontrol. So now I just need to troubleshoot why X/GDM still isn't working.

"Failed to give slave programs access to the display. Trying to proceed"

Okay, off to rebuild gnome from ports. That should keep me busy  for a while.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

Wait.  First verify X works before adding gdm.

When you built x11-servers/xorg-server what options were selected?  The new default is to have HAL disabled.  Gnome still needs it, but that is unrelated.

Without gdm or an xorg.conf, `startx` should give a plain twm display with three terminal windows.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 31, 2014)

Luckily, I'm in the process of rebuilding xorg-server, so I'll let you know when that finishes. (`portmaster -r xorg-server` currently).


----------



## Eben Lowy (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay, that works. Classic three term window X.  Next step is to rebuild gnome, I imagine?

So a combination of everything (upgrading to 10.1 and rebuilding with ports). I really appreciate all the help. I'm hoping in an hour or so I'll have some good news.

Edit: I think an hour was too optimistic. lol


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2014)

First, run `pkg_libchk -qo` (from sysutils/bsdadminscripts) and rebuild anything it reports.

After that, I'd rebuild x11/gdm and everything it depends on: `portmaster `pkg info -d gdm``.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, working on that now. Looks like a list of 20 or so ports.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, finished that first part. Two are not coming off the list (misc/compat8x, which I have rebuilt like three times now, and www/webkit-gtk3, which fails to fetch). Should be fine. Off to rebuild x11/gdm and everything it depends on.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 2, 2015)

I apologize for my ignorance, but is `portmaster `pkg info -d gdm`` verbatim? That doesn't work for me. 'info is not installed'.

I ended up doing `portmaster -r gdm`, which worked out but I'm really in the same spot I was before. Still black screen with mouse cursor.

edit: Ohhhh. I'm guessing you want me to do portmaster for each item that is listed in `pkg info -d gdm`. Gotcha.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2015)

Eben Lowy said:


> is  portmaster `pkg info -d gdm` verbatim?



Yes.  Note the backticks, not single quotes.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 2, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Yes.  Note the backticks, not single quotes.



'gdm-3.14.1 : is not installed' 'aborting update'.

Which is funny, because it is installed.

this is after typing `portmaster `pkg info -d gdm``

I'm about halfway done doing it the hardway (one at a time from the list shown by that command).

edit: Done the hardway. Reboot and no joy. I'll be back to bang my head against it on Monday at the latest.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay, so new ideas. I'm still getting a black screen and mouse cursor for `gdm`.
`slim` loads the login screen and then after login gives the 'oops something went wrong' screen which logs you out and returns you to the login screen.
`startx`still loads the three windows correctly.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 5, 2015)

Checked out this thread again:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=195325
Reinstalled pretty much everything mentioned. Same thing. That guy's problem sounds pretty similar though.


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 7, 2015)

From this post: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/colord/2014-May/000243.html

I determined I was missing a directory for `colord`. (/usr/local/lib/colord-plugins)

So that works now (or at least doesn't error out in the :0-greeter.log).

Here's what's left:


```
(gnome-settings-daemon:14170): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: Unable to inhibit keypresses: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.login1 was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-settings-daemon:14170): Gvc-WARNING **: Failed to connect context: OK

(gnome-settings-daemon:14170): media-keys-plugin-WARNING **: 4: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.

(gnome-settings-daemon:14170): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Error releasing name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon: The connection is closed
```


----------



## Eben Lowy (Jan 7, 2015)

OMG! I have desktop. Just did `portmaster -r dbus-glib`

Of course, gnome3 looks entirely different to what I'm used to (no taskbar??). But I can work with this.


----------

